# Echo PB-251 blower



## John Lolli (Nov 3, 2005)

The Echo PB-251 blower will not keep running. It will start on choke then die like it is not getting gas. I had to replace the flywheel as the internal key was sheared. I next cleaned and rebuilt the carb and also installed new fuel lines. Gas is flowing using the primer but it seems when that burns up the blower dies. It has 120 psi compression.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

John Lolli said:


> The Echo PB-251 blower will not keep running. It will start on choke then die like it is not getting gas. I had to replace the flywheel as the internal key was sheared. I next cleaned and rebuilt the carb and also installed new fuel lines. Gas is flowing using the primer but it seems when that burns up the blower dies. It has 120 psi compression.


Why was the flywheel key sheared? You probably have an air leak behind the carb, along the crankcase or the seals, if you can keep it running a little spray carb/brake parts cleaner behind the carb and along all mating surfaces, if the engine tempo changes you have found your leak. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## John Lolli (Nov 3, 2005)

George - From doing some research on the internet, I have learned that there was a problem with the internal key shearing on this particular blower. Evidently they were not assembled properly. My guess is that the flywheel Hub (nut) was not torqued properly as Echo increased the torque specs on the hub. I am going to really feel stupid if it is the crankcase seal gasket as I had to do a lot of disassembly to replace the flywheel and could have done a bit more and changed out the crankcase gasket at the same time.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

John Lolli said:


> George - From doing some research on the internet, I have learned that there was a problem with the internal key shearing on this particular blower. Evidently they were not assembled properly. My guess is that the flywheel Hub (nut) was not torqued properly as Echo increased the torque specs on the hub. I am going to really feel stupid if it is the crankcase seal gasket as I had to do a lot of disassembly to replace the flywheel and could have done a bit more and changed out the crankcase gasket at the same time.


There is never a reason to feel stupid when dealing with small engines, just when you think you have the answers someone changes the question, let us all hope it is a simple leak. Have a good one. Geo


----------

